# do you take a risk or wait



## disantolandscap (Aug 20, 2011)

ok so im new to landscaping and snowplowing kind of. Mostly new to snowplowing. My question is I dont have a plow for my truck yet, but i can get one installed for 3000.00. Now im in the process of trying to get my grandparents to co sign a loan for me to get this plow. Would you take the chance and go looking for contracts now even with out a plow and hope that some of the accounts pay you up front using the contract or would you wait and not bother this year and save up to buy one in the spring with the mowing money? I really want to make this work and get out of my full time job where i only make 300 a week. thanks for the advice.


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

according to your posts in lawn site and here.. be careful. take residentials with a snowblower. you'll make more money after costs. blower costs $500-$1500 and you won't destroy your truck. you can get $500--$1000 on most seasonal residentials so it doesn't take much.


----------



## disantolandscap (Aug 20, 2011)

yes i have a brand new snowblower and the neighbor hood i live in has about 400 driveways but i want some commercial work as well, so i didnt know if i should take the chance and bid and if it comes down to it, sub out the plowing, because i have a clause for that in my contract.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

First you need to keep your landscaping and snow plowing separate so to speak. Each season should pay for its self. Just how old are you? Ar you so legal for your company? I would save up the money and still try and get a loan by yourself or co signed if you have to. Then take the money you saved up and make a few monthly payments then pay off the loan,this way you start building credit for yourself.


----------



## disantolandscap (Aug 20, 2011)

yes my business is legal, i just only have three mowing accounts that i got this season, i have 1 million insurance coverage and where i am we dont need to a license, I am 25 and screwed up my credit so a little bit so now i cant by nothing. The past couple of weeks i picked up some odd jobs by word of mouth which is good, but not enough money to do anything with. Plus i am having a hard time at my full time job with the way they are running things, and the way they treat people. I really want out, and on average we get about 85 to 100 inches of snow during a winter, so pricing is kind of difficult, but i got some prices in my contract, which hopefull arnt to low. but will adjust as i go. Thanks


----------



## Remstar (Sep 4, 2011)

Just from first impression... Managing subs at this point is very likely WAY outside the scope of what your operation is capable of. When it comes to subs and commercial accounts you have to have money in the bank. Can you stand holding account debt for 30 days and processing payroll at the same time? What if something breaks? Sad reality here is you need money to make money....and 3k alone let aside from it being dumped into a plow isn't going to cut breaking out with a commercial account.

Why not just take the residential work. That is obviously what you are capable of handling, the money is there. Everyone always looks at the glamor of commercial work, reality is margins are smaller and pressure is way higher to preform.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

If I were you, I would look into subbing for someone, OR just pursue sidewalks or driveway's with your snow blower. If I could start all over again I would do nothing but sidewalks and would have built up a huge business by now. Some of the guys even around here are making bank just doing sidewalks. If I could find a company who just did sidewalks they would be doing all of mine! You figure, a snow blower (1,300.00) a decent ATV with plow (7,500.00) and your set. These guys are making anywhere from 20-35/hr and always busy. I know a guy who he and his brother did sidewalks for a company who had Wal-Mart and a few other big box stores right by each other and a couple season's ago made over 7k in a January.payup


----------



## disantolandscap (Aug 20, 2011)

so the question i was asking is would you take the chance and bid on some jobs with the clause they pay up front for the whole season for a set price and use the contract to fall back on.... around here i was told you can make up to 100k no problem from mid november with icing over of drivewaysand parking lots so salting, and plowing from dec to end of march. would you take the chance to get the work. not if i can handle it or not,


----------



## disantolandscap (Aug 20, 2011)

basically i have one commercial mowing job that i do and i know i could win that for plowing because ive had this account for 4 years, and theres a few more that i can get for sure. just trying to decide how many commercial accountswill pay up front for the winter season.
say i try to get a bank, and i offer to plow for the whole season for 5k with sidewalk clearing, salting, and plowing. would they pay that much. etc


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

disantolandscap;1312913 said:


> so the question i was asking is would you take the chance and bid on some jobs with the clause they pay up front for the whole season for a set price and use the contract to fall back on.... around here i was told you can make up to 100k no problem from mid november with icing over of drivewaysand parking lots so salting, and plowing from dec to end of march. would you take the chance to get the work. not if i can handle it or not,


I guess it depends on how much you get up front. This isn't rocket science here. if you only can bring in 3k on seasonal's after you buy the plow how are you going to put gas in the truck, bank some money for repairs and pay yourself. Just about everything is a risk when your self employed. As far as 100k salting and plowing....yeah, maybe if you have a fleet of trucks, a few with spreaders and some big accounts. I seriously don't think your going to reach that dollar figure with one truck. I guess what you should ask yourself is can you afford to take that risk.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

disantolandscap;1312919 said:


> basically i have one commercial mowing job that i do and i know i could win that for plowing because ive had this account for 4 years, and theres a few more that i can get for sure. just trying to decide how many commercial accountswill pay up front for the winter season.
> say i try to get a bank, and i offer to plow for the whole season for 5k with sidewalk clearing, salting, and plowing. would they pay that much. etc


How do you know you could get it? Just because you mow it doesn't mean anything. Some businesses do pay up front. We do a few like that but you better be able to budget your money, 5k doesn't go very far these days. If it were me and I knew I was able to handle long days and nights and keep pursuing more accounts then yes I would go for it but I would def. have a back up plan.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you go with your train of thought ,I think you will lose out. Are you planing on quitting your other job or try and do all this plowing in between? As for seasonal pricing and getting paid monthly that's fine but be ready to wait 30-60 days for that first check,no business is going to pay up 5k in advance,They may not even go with you if they find out that you never plowed before.As said,grab a few driveways to get your feet wet.


----------



## disantolandscap (Aug 20, 2011)

im not saying that i am going to make 100k in a season, i dont know how to say what im trying to say. im just saying working 50 hours a week, right now i only bring home 300 a week. I mow lawns haul junk metal, and do other odd jobs as well to get extra money. Im just saying that i can get a plow installed for 3 thousand, and know i can make that back no problem, i got one account for sure if i want it 50 bucks ea time it snows, because he told me i could. i just dont knwo how to say what im trying to say to get my point accross. I know what im thinking, just cant say it right.


----------



## D&FServices (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's a small issue I think you may want to investigate. Your general liability insurance will not cover a slip and fall. It may cover if you damage property while plowing but will not cover slip and fall lawsuits. If you want to get into commercial I would suggest being fully insured as to not lose out big time should you be named in a lawsuit. My general liability insurance has the rider with it to cover slips and falls and it is called "Completed Operations" on the policy, just this little addition alone was more than 5 TIMES what my general liability cost me for a year. It appears as residential is the way to go now days where I don't advise it but you can probably get away without slip and fall insurance. Just my .02. By the way I'm new to the commercial plowing scene as well and I've already sunk several thousand into the business just on insurance, license, accountant fees, etc. That's not including the several thousand I've spent on the equipment. Oh I'm starting to feel dizzy now thinking of how much money I've got into this venture. Good luck with whichever way you decide to go.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

We know what your saying, you have to spend cash to make it. You just don't know if you should buy the plow first or get the contracts first. If you want to go the contract way ,make a general proposal form with the price on it and get it singed,this is just so you both agree with it. If you get all the business go buy the plow.But you better have some reserve cash. If your really going to get your grandparents to sign for a loan ,tell the back you need 5k instead and put it away for just in case.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

disantolandscap;1312934 said:


> im not saying that i am going to make 100k in a season, i dont know how to say what im trying to say. im just saying working 50 hours a week, right now i only bring home 300 a week. I mow lawns haul junk metal, and do other odd jobs as well to get extra money. Im just saying that i can get a plow installed for 3 thousand, and know i can make that back no problem, i got one account for sure if i want it 50 bucks ea time it snows, because he told me i could. i just dont knwo how to say what im trying to say to get my point accross. I know what im thinking, just cant say it right.


Well sorry but I don't know what else to tell ya. If you "know" you can make that back and afford to keep plowing then get it, if your unsure then don't. Even if you plowed the 50 dollar lot 40 times is only 2k, then take fuel and other expenses and now your down to about 1500.00 so your half way there.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't forget you quit your job you need to make up that 300 a week your losing to.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

This is what I would do if I were in your shoe's...get set up with an established plowing company who is looking for subs, buy the plow and at least your somewhat guaranteed making some money back and if that company will allow it go after those couple businesses. By subbing you have a back up plan which can pay for fuel and minor repairs if needed and "your" places will be more money in your pocket.


----------



## disantolandscap (Aug 20, 2011)

ok so lets just say that i am going to take the chance and try to find the contracts, whats the best way to do it if i have to work 7 to 5 everyday, would you call these places and ask if they were excepting plowing bids, stop in and ask for the manager, or how would you do it?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's tough plowing if your at another job. What happens when it's still snowing and your not done in time to go to work?


----------



## disantolandscap (Aug 20, 2011)

i can have snow days off because they understand and i have been doing a lot of landscaping work for them because we still own the old building that we moved out of and my boss liked my work and asked me to mow it and keep up with it on regular basis. plus my manager understands my situation.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

In the end its all up to you.Good luck.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

I wouldnt recommend getting your own accounts until you are a little more on your feet. Having general questions isnt a big deal, I've been doing this for a while and picked grandviews brain a few times last week for advice. I think the bigger problem is not having the financial base to fall back on. You can have a crazy winter where you are working all the time or a warm one. Dont forget that some companies arent in the best financial condition and might ditch you on your $$$ and you should be able to initially takes hit like this.

I would recommend finding someone in you area that can take you under their wing, being a sub isnt a bad thing. What kind of truck do you have? If its older dont forget to count in the greater possibility of breakdowns.

Not trying to be negative....just realistic! Good luck


----------



## disantolandscap (Aug 20, 2011)

i got a 2003 gmc sierra and just sunk tons of money in rebuilding the whole under neath, ive done brakes, rototrs, wheel bearings, brake lines, shocks, both front axles, only things not rebuilt on it is motor and trans. i got new tires, done the tie rods, everything. I understand the whole brake down thing tho. I just need to get something going spring time im going hard on the landscaping full time thing, and i cant sit around all winter doing nothing, to be honest with you i havnt sat down all summer year since april. and i want to stay busy.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

If your having to ask these questions you should most def not take a chance and buy a plow. Go work for another company for a year or so and get some decent experience.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Again,go with driveways if you want to start out. If you lose one it won''t hurt you. Most people just want them open before and after work so do that for this year. Besides you might not even like plowing.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree with a lot of the advice on here. I would not recomend going the commercial route untill you are a little more established and have some cash reserve to fall back on. Try and get some residentials and do them with a snow blower. You say you have 400 close by. If you could get 20-25 in a close proximity to each other, you would be much better off then spending the money on a plow and trying to get commercial work. In your spare time this winter sit down with a financial advisor or accountant and figure out your plan for landscaping. If you want to quit your day job you best have a good idea on how to get more then 3 properties to mow. Sit down and set up a business plan. Start small and build as you go and operate on cash as much as you can if your credit is bad. Not trying to tell you what to do just offering up some advice. I was in a similar situation as you starting out. I bought some used equipment and worked my a$$ off for three winters plowing with nothing more then a lawn mower and atv. Now I run two trucks and have more then enough work. Just dont get in over your head. If you take contracts now and default on them, it is nothing but a bad reputation for your company. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

i also work fulltime and have been plowing for 24 years doing that, if you get snow days go for it but id have to agree to start out with driveways belive me they pay well. I make more off my drive ways as far as plow time goes then i do in the same time spent on comercials. what ever u decide good luck


----------



## Remstar (Sep 4, 2011)

I will say it here, everyone agrees. Reality check time.

You need to start by building equity. Not just a old truck with a little work done on it, but actual cash reserves. There is nothing cheap about being self employed "in business". Did you know 95% of small businesses fail? That WILL include you if you start out with no money, no plan and trying to rock yourself out of a hard spot. In the end you will be back in the same hole you work at now but you grandparents will be pissed at you.

Do you honestly feel you can walk into a business, place a bid down and look the guy in the eyes and say "I have the best snow removal option for you this winter"?. Why should he work with you over each and every other option he has? You didn't even mention the costs of buying a sander.

Take a reality check, borrow the 3000 and start a residential snow removal business that will be mutually beneficial to the lawn care operation you are currently trying to start. Buy a tub, salt stock, snow blower fuel, some shovels, hire a employee, get insurance, spend money on marketing & whatever else you might need. I am positive that 3k will "melt" away really fast, and in the end you will be left with feasible operation and real clients that you can actually take care of.

Everyone has to start somewhere. Best of luck to you.


----------



## disantolandscap (Aug 20, 2011)

ok im not trying to say that im going to jump in full time and get rich, i was just asking would it be worth the risk, or just wait till spring time and start off with new mowing contracts, and so on. as far as insurance, I have 1 million coverage. i also have really nice snow shovels that cost me 40 bucks a piece. I have a brand new snowblower ive only used twice. i understand where your all coming from as well but i figured everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## clc2007 (Sep 26, 2011)

Imo i think you need to wait untill spring, if you get this plow and the commercial contracts and run out of mon ey for fuel,salt,and other misc expences and can no longer fufill your end of the contract or contracts there wil be serious penaltys and that will KILL your company! I would wait if i were you sounds like you would end up doing mor harm than good for yourself. There are several people arround my area that try this evry year and the next thing ya know the clients is trying to find someone to plow their stores at 7am when all of us are tied up.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Commercial plowing costs money. Last year I got in over my head with parking lots. The lots were all seasonal price and my residentials were per push. I spent all my time fullfilling my seasonals but could only plow the residentials once. Nobody ever complained but I definately didn't make as much as I could have. Keep it simple for now, and expand when you're ready, and trust me you're not ready yet.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Disanto... I know we've spoke before, where are you from again?


----------



## disantolandscap (Aug 20, 2011)

im from bangor, isnt your name mike. from auburn, lewiston.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

disantolandscap;1313521 said:


> ok im not trying to say that im going to jump in full time and get rich, i was just asking would it be worth the risk, or just wait till spring time and start off with new mowing contracts, and so on. as far as insurance, I have 1 million coverage. i also have really nice snow shovels that cost me 40 bucks a piece. I have a brand new snowblower ive only used twice. i understand where your all coming from as well but i figured everyone has to start somewhere.


OMG.....NO NOT WORTH THE RISK!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your not HEARING what we are saying apparently. We are all basically telling you what you should do from our experience and I'm sure we've all been at this a while, Lord knows I have. Knowing what I know now, this is all good advise. I used to be a f/t mechanic for a PA State Police Headquarter's and believe me there is nothing worse than being sick to your stomach watching it snow at 10am and soon after customer's calling you asking where the hell are you, then your bosses b!tching because your on the phone trying to smooth things over with your p.o.'ed customer's. Work with what you have for now and build on that. Commercial accounts are not the end all- be all to plowing, we are heavily pursuing more and more residential customer's every year because a lot of times it leads into more summer customer's. This shouldn't be a news flash to anyone but commercial accounts care about one thing, their bottom line, whereas most residential customer's, IF you do a good job will keep you around. At least this is my experience. Good luck, God know's you'll need it. I wish I had all this advise years ago!


----------



## disantolandscap (Aug 20, 2011)

i understand that im not only looking for commercial accounts. Im just saying is it possible with a contract if they want one set price for the season, to ask for at leas half the money up front, or all of it. I know the risks, i know the rewards. Im just trying to figure out if i should go looking now even with out a plow?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I won't pay up front.A lot of businesses are on 30 -60 pay.Driveways you can get 1/3 at singing 1/3 in the middle of the season and 1/3 towards the end.


----------



## clc2007 (Sep 26, 2011)

It is possible as some companys will pay in full up front. But what will you tell the owner or manager of the company if they ask to see your snow equipment? Some companys want to see that you have up to date and reliable means to complete the job before they will sign anything. And what is your back up plan if something happens to you or your equipment? These are some of the questions that may be asked. Just dont want you to walk in with a bid and contract and the owner laugh you right out of the building


----------



## bbct001 (Jul 20, 2011)

> And what is your back up plan if something happens to you or your equipment?


He already told you!



> i also have really nice snow shovels that cost me 40 bucks a piece


Listen to these guys, your setting yourself up for failure. I can promise you one thing, at some point this winter your truck or plow will break. If your accounts are all residentials, you can use your shovels and blower. Not fun, but will get the job done. Commercial stuff, your sunk. And since your financing the plow and have $0 reserves, how are you going to pay a sub to cover for you? You don't want the reputation of not paying subs following you around for the rest of your life, but going with your current plan, you can't pay the subs until your customer pay you.

I'd take out a loan for the plow, and take on only as many driveways as you can handle with a shovel/blower. Then, you can take some extra time while you learn to plow, and make sure your providing the quality they expect, without taking out the front lawn. Having time to learn will serve you much better than blowing through these places with 0 experience because you have to many accounts.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I would say wait till next year. I mean if you have to take a loan out to buy a 3k plow then thats saying something right there. Just my 2cents. 

It takes time to get started. None of us have what we have and got it overnight.


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

I would start this year, just get as many drives as you can handle with a snowblower. Save the money you make from that and get a deal on a plow in the spring. You've already gone bankrupt don't take you grandparents down with you this time. Next year work at getting more and larger accounts.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Listen to these guys. I am basically as new to this as you. Last year I had a few residential accounts, just to get some cash for a blower. I was pushing snow with a shovel, and I was by myself. It was slow, but it made me money. This year I got a blower, a ton of shovels, and can AFFORD a few guys(make sure you can pay them). I am working as a sub with a local lawn care business because they have the jobs I can't get. Work everything you can get, you will make more money than you think with just a blower. Save up to get your plow, even if it takes a few years. Your reputation is worth more than any equipment you buy. Get a relationship with contractors/your workers and learn a little about the business.

Also, $50 every snow will bite you in the ass! Make sure its $50 EVERY TIME YOU GO OUT! You will work with the storm or you will kill your truck. I've never plowed, but I've done research. It will help you to do the same. Everyone on this site just wants to help, that's why they're here. Listen to everyone who knows more than you and you will do much better.

To answer your original question. NO! You don't want to get jobs and then not be able to do them. You can always get denied for your loan.


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

I run a couple snow crews. I have 2 plow trucks and literally leave one sitting in the driveway. It is easier for me where I am to send out the old '00 gmc with a snowblower, ramps and one operator doing 2 driveways an hour then have them risk plowing the side of someones house down. 

That being said I have recently began putting more pressure on my commercials in order to get a.) more money or b.) them to fire me. Point is i have one neighborhood i do #2,5,8,and 20 at an average of $600 for the season at 2 inch trigger. That is $2400 for one hours work on a snowblower x as many events as we get. 

At $35 min for a driveway in 5 hours my guy can bring in $350. Now thats not a ton and he actually does 20 in like 8-10 hours and makes me more like $700 minus costs. The blower was $1200 two years ago. The ramps were $100 and the truck was $800 plus repairs. 

For $3k you could get 10 residential accounts at $35-$50 pp and just blow em . Once blowed you made $400 and you can hope for 8-10 events at worst making you a whopping $4000. might want to keep that day job and just get the lawn clients. 

In the end you will fail like one of my subs who couldn't afford a new radiator in his plow truck. He basically referred all of his lawn biz and landscaping to me then I bought his truck deeply discounted and fixed it. Now i have 3 plow trucks and I will still only use 1.


----------



## BlackKnight07 (Sep 6, 2011)

This will allso be my first season, from researching and asking stupid questions. I would say IF your going to purchase the plow just pick up a few Drives. Your going to be slower yet u want to do a Good job to build Word of mouth and also your confidence. 

If you can find someone to sub-contract for that would be your best bet, However as stated not all contractors will pick-up because you've never plowed before. This is true as this is the exact problem i am having. Needless to say if i don't find anyone to sub for, putting a Ad in the paper for Residential and whom ever calls calls, I have a full-time job as well, personally i'd be happy if i got 5 Drives this year, Obviously if you get a Blizzard or a large storm you can drive around and people will Flag you down.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

You say you know you could get that one job. At $50 each time it snows I hope this is a very very small lot. Like the size of 2 driveways with no sidewalk. Otherwise the owner is taking advantage of your lack of knowledge and what it really costs to plow.


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

Listen to what the guys are saying..

If you are sitting in an area with 400 residentials--why are you not out there now blanketing them with flyers offering seasonal contracts and per event. If you get 10% ( 40 resi's) at 35-50$ each per event that is almost 2g's per event--with even just 6 events--that is 12g's. Start with the residentials--make you money this winter, buy a plow cash and hit the lawn care hard in the spring--maybe even flip some of the potential 40 residential snow customers into lawn customers. Next year take care of your residentials, and sub for another company to gain the plow experience, or get 1 or 2 small commercial lots to get you feet wet with operating a plow. Make sure you network this spring and summer so that you may have another small company back you up on your accounts should your truck or blower crap out.--trust me we started out the same way and with running only 1 truck and you hit an open manhole that was blocked by snow and it rips the rear out from under your truck--you panic!!!!


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't know what is so difficult with this decision. You are not in a position to take on commercial accounts on your own, nor to attempt to start a PLOWING operation. PERIOD, end of story. Some reasons for this are having no experience, limited equipment, only one truck, no backup subs or the cash to get them, no reserve for the certain equipment malfunctions, work hours limiting plowing time etc. The advice I would give ya is go out to several core residential areas (try to concentrate them to achieve a tight route, not be spread out all over town) and advertise like hell. If after that you are generating call backs and signing contracts, take a portion of that $3k, buy yourself a decent snowblower or 2 (maybe 1 single stage and a 2 stage for the heavy nasty stuff), some good quality truck bed ramps, a good walk behind spreader and a supply of salt/ice melt. Do good work and dont take on more jobs then you can adequately and timely service and don't make promises you can't keep. In the spring try to convert the customers you wanna keep (trust me you will quickly learn which ones are PITA's and best to drop) to lawn customers. Just a little note for ya last winter my 15 y/o nephew and a buddy made around $5k snowblowin about 20 houses in their subdivision, so it can be done.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

To me it sounds like you're going to do what you want to do regardless of what anyone here says. So why bother asking?

Now, being that I've done the whole working a full time job AND plowing when I was just starting out in the landscape/snow plowing business, I can tell you this: Unless the place you work for is REALLY cool about your "other job" (plowing), its not going to happen. For me I was lucky and the auto parts store I worked at (actually still do 1 night a week to keep my discount!) is a mom and pop type place and I had been working there for 4 years at the time and had kinda proven myself as a very hard worker and valuable employee there so they gave me a lot of slack when it came to doing my plowing. And I made effort too like a lot of times I was supposed to be there at 8 in the morning but if I had to plow sometimes I wouldnt show up until 9:30 or 10 but I'd finish out the time I was scheduled and maybe didnt take a lunch break and I'd never complain and my boss knew I'd been up since 3 that morning. If I thought I'd have to leave early one day maybe I'd come in early. And if I totally had to call off, I would only do it if I called other people that worked there and got them to cover for me. Doing things like that made my boss cut me even more slack on a lot of things and they were and still are really great about it. Working the counter at an auto parts store aint really gonna get you anywhere in life, and they knew that and were just happy to see that unlike a lot of the other people that work there I was actually trying to do something with myself and they encouraged that. NOW, if your workplace isnt like that, which is sounds like it isnt, then doing both is not gonna work for you.

Thant said, I can tell you this: When I am out plowing, I do NOT like to get out of my truck for ANYTHING, except to pi$$ and get a coffee. That means I especially dont want to shovel a sidewalk. Theres a lot of guys out there who feel the same way, mainly because in the time it takes us to shovel or snowblow a sidewalk, we could be plowing 1 if not 2 more driveways for more money. That leaves the door open for someone like you. You said there were 400 driveways in your neighborhood. Out of all of them that get plowed, I bet very few get the sidewalk done. You could prob make a good buck off of just getting sidewalk contracts for people. This would work out for you in a couple good ways: 1) most people just want their driveway cleared, and the sidewalk is an after thought and it just needs to be done eventually so it would be very easy for you to work around your regular job schedule. 2) It sounds like you already have a snow blower, so besides gas, almost everything you make will be profit and you can save that for a plow next year. 3) next year, you can go to these people who you were doing sidewalks and say "hey, I'm starting to plow driveways now, I know you were happy with how I did your sidewalk so I was hoping to earn your business for the driveway as well" and I bet a lot of them would say yes. 

DO what you're gonna do, but I don't think digging yourself in debt to buy a snow plow is the best way to start off.


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

Look you can do whatever you want. Just read this so you get an idea of what you're up against. 
To be short, don't take the risk. The repercussions will last years if things go down hill.
I run a shop with my dad and we install plows. Over the last few years we've seen many "1 truck wonders" Some of these guys quit 1/2 way through the season because they couldn't handle the work. 
You need to wait. When we had our plow company driveways was where the money was. Sidewalks is where the money is. Do what you can with your snow blower. If you want to do driveways then by all means get the plow, but don't get into many commercial accounts. You will most likely underbid due to lack of experience. Do the residential, save as much $$$$ as you can. Build the landscaping business, say good bye to your regular job and next winter do commercial plowing AND keep your residentials. Otherwise you'll dig yourself one giant hole and never recover. Reading what everyone said, I agree with them. 
I see people like you every week now with the season starting. Don't make the same mistakes others have made, learn from them and you'll be very successful. 
Just my .02.


----------



## BlackKnight07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Like others have said don't take the risk, however if your like most people it doesn't matter what is said you will try, i guess its a good learning experience however costly. I'm starting out this year as well with One truck..Only difference is the truck was purchased with the plow, If i don't like it or can't handle plowing and working a full time job, i can always Sell the plow and Its "profit" Sort of since it was purchased with the truck. BY know means take out anytime of loan for a "Thought" If u find u don't like it you will be taking a loss on the loan and stuck with the balance. Just be Smart.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Plowing sucks. It's a gamble. When you're in a snow infested state there's a zillion other plow guys and they're all busy under cutting each other so that there's no profit left in it for anyone. 

I'd go as far as to wager that half of us only plow to carry over our customers to the next mowing season.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

mnglocker;1320954 said:


> Plowing sucks. It's a gamble. When you're in a snow infested state there's a zillion other plow guys and they're all busy under cutting each other so that there's no profit left in it for anyone.
> 
> I'd go as far as to wager that half of us only plow to carry over our customers to the next mowing season.


Depends how you look at it. There are a lot of guys with your attitude. Theres also a lot of guys that take pride in what they are doing and have turned snow removal into a reasonably profitable end of their businesses.


----------



## Mike1977 (Sep 21, 2011)

grandview;1313031 said:


> Again,go with driveways if you want to start out. If you lose one it won''t hurt you. Most people just want them open before and after work so do that for this year. Besides you might not even like plowing.


x2, if you cant buy it with cash, dont do it. dont finance something with the hope something will come. if you had people asking you to plow and it makes up for a week or two of not working your day job, then think about buying the plow. dont quit your day job for a dream, make the dream a reality by buying the units when you are cash positive. then, its paying yourself back for your investment and then a paycheck. here, in Colorado, it snows and it melts, fast. Illinois where Im from, it snows hard, then it takes a bit to snow again. my suggestion, buy the plow next year, summer perhaps, when you can find a sale and put the plan together.... dont jump into a dream, it will kill you financially. Warren Buffett (3rd richest man in the world) was asked what he did to get where he is and his answer was it was all luck. he had the pieces there though. does that make sense? Im in the same boat, I want to plow, new to lawncare and want really badly to do this full time, but I have mouths to feed and bills to pay. do it smart, you'll thank youself soon. and find another job (easy to say) but 300 for 40 hours isnt much.


----------

